# Frage zu CPU OPT FAN Asus



## Gerwald (27. Juli 2019)

Hoffe bin ihr im richtigen Unterforum. 

Asus Board B 570-F Gaming. Da gibt es ja auch den Anschluss CPU OPT FAN. Hab dort mal einen Lüfter angeschlossen. Der läuft aber gleich mal so mit 1700 Umdrehungen. Komischer weiße kann man dem im Bios nicht einstellen. Es gibt da keinen Punkt dazu. 

Ich hab eine Wasserkühlung die ich auch Push and Pul umstellen will. Hab zwar die anderen Lüfter noch nicht, hab aber eine anderen da mal so zum Test drauf gesetzt. 

Ist wohl besser man schließt alle auf CPU FAN an oder? 

Weil das kommt mir komisch vor. 1


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Juli 2019)

Hi.

Hast du mal in das Handbuch geschaut?

Denke nicht.


Der Opt ist für eine Pumpe vorgesehen Hauptsächlich.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2019)

CPU-FAN ist der normale und bei deinem Board regelbare Lüfteranschluss. Dieser ist immer die erste Wahl.
CPU_OPT ist ein optionaler (Zusatz-)Anschluss (daher der Name) der ggf. nicht regelbar ist und für Wasserkühlungspumpen gedacht ist.

Du kannst natürlich per Splitterkabel mehrere Lüfter an den regelbaren hängen. Achte dann nur darauf, dass die Gesamtstromstärke 1 A nicht überschreitet (wie viel ein Lüfter braucht steht auf seinem Etikett).


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2019)

Beim CPU_OPT muss in der Tat ins Handbuch geschaut werden, denn ich kenne welche die nicht geregelt werden und andere die werden mit über den CPU-Fan gleich geregelt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2019)

Standardmäßig werden die normalerweise nicht geregelt - und das hat einen einfachen Grund: Manche Wasserkühlungspumpen gehen kaputt wenn sie mit zu geringer Spannung oder per PWM-Spannung angesteuert werden. Deswegen läuft der OPT-Anschluss ab Werk immer volle Suppe.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2019)

Mit meinem Asus Hero wird der als Beispiel mit dem CPU-Fan mit geregelt und ich kenne es auch von einem Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Enthusiast-Mainboard ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO | ASUS

Bedeutet, der wird gemeinsam mit dem CPU-Fan geregelt.

Fan für AIO Pumpe und Wasserpumpe habe ich separat noch mit dabei.
Die lassen sich dann auch nicht Regel, unterscheiden sich aber in Amper und Leistungsaufnahme(siehe Bild).


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juli 2019)

Auf meinem Crosshair VI Hero ist der CPU_OPT über die normalen CPU-Fan Einstellungen geregelt. (In meinem Fall 2 verschiedene PWM Lüfter)
Beide lassen sich getrennt voneinander in hwInfo auslesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2019)

Klar, wenns einen Extraanschluss für ne Pumpe gibt kann man den OPT ja regeln ohne Gefahr zu laufen was kaputt zu machen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2019)

Der Asrock von meinem Sohn was ich hier bereits erwähnt habe hat aber keine Anschlüsse für AIO und Wasserpumpe, lässt sich aber auch mit dem CPU-Fan mit regeln. Wir haben da immer ein Alpenföhn K2 mit zwei Lüfter drauf betrieben und es war ganz gleich ob wir den mitgelieferten Adapter dazu verwendet haben oder halt beide Lüfter an CPU-Fan und CPU-Opt angeschlossen haben. Natürlich kann ich jetzt nur von diesen zwei Beispiele ausgehen, was nicht heißt das es immer die Regel sein wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2019)

Es gibt durchaus Boards die den OPT regelbar haben. Die sind aber ab Werk auch auf 100% eingestellt. Was der Benutzer dann tut (bzw. ob er die Anleitung seiner Pumpe liest wo oft in großen roten Buchstaben drinsteht dass man den Stromanschluss nicht drosseln darf) ist seine Sache.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2019)

Mittlerweile hat er auch eine AIO verbaut und als wir sie einbauten war auch das erste was wir nach dem ersten Einschalten unternommen haben die Drehzahl ungeregelt auf max. umzustellen.


----------



## Gerwald (27. Juli 2019)

Also HWMonitor zeigt den bei mir nicht an. 

AI Sutie 3 in dem kann man CPU OPT zwar auch nicht steuern. Aber es regelt ihn runter. Nur traue ich den Ding nicht. Das zeigt fast 10 Grad weniger an auf der CPU als AMD Master Tool.

Das Hand Buch sagt nur das darüber, aber im Bios kann man den nicht auswählen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2019)

Bekommst auch nicht anzeigt, da sich das ganze normal auf dem CPU-Fan bezieht. Das ganze wird halt dort je nachdem was mit dem CPU-Fan geregelt wird mit gesteuert. Wäre mit einem Adapter auch nicht anders, hier würdest du nur von einem Lüfter die Drehzahl angezeigt bekommen.

Normalerweise sollte der Anschluss ganz gleich ob aus dem Uefi aus oder aus der AI Suite 3 aus immer mit geregelt werden.
Mit dem AMD Master Tool kenne ich mich aber nicht aus, da ich Intel seit einigen Jahren verbaut habe.

Verstehe aber nicht ganz wieso du so auch diesen Anschluss festhängst, nutze doch einfach den CPU FAN und möchtest du noch andere Lüfter mit betreiben kannst du entweder andere Fan-Anschlüsse mit verwenden oder halt auch Adapter nutzen. Möchtest du den CPU_OPT mit nutzen solltest du zwei gleiche Lüfter daran anschließen und bekommst halt alles mit dem CPU-Fan dann angezeigt. Habe jetzt bei mir auch nichts am CPU-OPT angeschlossen, so das ich nicht nachschauen kann wie sich das ganze verhalten würde.


----------



## Gerwald (27. Juli 2019)

Ja den werden ich eh nutzen so bald die Lüfter da sind, aber es hätte mich halt interessiert.

Bleibt ja eh nix anderen übrig als sie alle auf CPU FAN anzuschließen


----------



## Lefey2006 (20. Dezember 2021)

Hallo an Alle,

mich hat die Frage mit dem CPU/OPT  beim GIGABYTE AORUS Z690 ELITE auch beschäftigt und im Netz  steht garnichts dazu und im Handbuch steht nur, dass der OPT für eine Wasserkühlung gedacht ist. Also ob man nun auch einen Lüfter anschließen kann steht nicht drin, also habe ich einen meiner beiden CPU Lüfter vom Noctua NH-D15 daran angeschlossen und es passierte nichts. Sprich der OPT Anschluß bei dem Board ist ausschließlich für die Wasserkühlung gedacht. Ich habe mir jetzt ein Lüfter Y-Kabel 1 auf 2  bestellt. Denke, dass das dann am CPU Fan Anschluß nun funktionieren wird.


----------

